# calculo de potencia de un motor trifasico



## Daniel.more (Nov 14, 2009)

hola a todos,alguien me puede ayudar,tengo que calcular la potencia de un motor trifasico conociendo que en el arranque consume 25anperios


----------



## ciri (Nov 14, 2009)

TE puedo decir que la corriente de arranque de un motor es aprox 6 I nominal.. así que según eso la corriente de trabajo del motor deben ser 5A. o tal vez un poco menos..


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 14, 2009)

gracias por responder,coincido con tigo el pico de arranque tendria que estar entre 6 y 8 veces la nominal,pero puse el post por si hay alguna formula aplicable y que yo no conociera ,es para un examen de mi sobrino que me ha preguntado cual era la formula y me dejo patinando.....asi que preguntar es de sabios..gracias ciri


----------

